# *DEAD :( sick baby motor ray :( Any suggestions other than what i've done already



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

So I wake up this morning to my baby marble motoro on his back trying to flip over! Naturally I take the day off work and set up my hospital tank. Any suggestions are definitely welcome because I really want to save this guy. Below is what i've done already.

-2.5" of water so he can't flip over
-86 degrees
-small amount of salt added
-flow
-aeration
-keeping it dark so he's not freaking out

So my main aquarium water parameters are perfect 0 ammonia 0 nitrite 30ppm nitrate and everyone else is doing fine even the Discus. My thoughts are maybe he got beat up my my 3 clown loaches (who will be put for sale today just in case). I even checked for chlorine just because I setup a drip system almost 2 weeks ago. Oh and my other baby ray seems fine.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

jason, your nitrate is a bit high. do you have a tds test meter? i know you feed feeders. did the ray eat any?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

charles said:


> jason, your nitrate is a bit high. do you have a tds test meter? i know you feed feeders. did the ray eat any?


I will pick up one today but I have been adding prime every so often and the discus and other ray are eating and seem just fine


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

omg hes dead that was so quick ^#%%^%^$%^$%^$%^$%^$%^


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh no  That was way to fast


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Yea I'm pretty bummed right now


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> Yea I'm pretty bummed right now


I know, its hard to loose our fish  but u did try, its hard to know whats wrong with them, its a guessing game kinda


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

That stinks man rays are hard and if you spot a problem its usually too late escalates quickly. I have found bigger more adult rays easier to keep. Anyway sorry about your loss


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Yea adults are way hardier I jsut like raising the fish myself but apparently i suck at it


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry you lost the ray, that really sucks.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

How often do they eat and what? Twice a day is a must imo


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> Yea adults are way hardier I jsut like raising the fish myself but apparently i suck at it


Its not that u suck at it, its just that fry r always harder to take care off. Maybe this one had a problem already, u dont know so dont b hard on yourself. If it makes u feel better i have killed microworm cultures before


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

dino said:


> How often do they eat and what? Twice a day is a must imo


they ate 3 times a day prawn and pellet


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That sucks man, feel sorry for you and the little guy.

Feel better,
Chris


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Jason:

when I first imports rays, I don't know much about them. They will only eat 1) live blackworm or 2) feeders. I know feeders are full of disease some times but it is one of those things my customers want to see; a health always hungry rays to jump on top of a live feeders. And it was fine for a while. And one day, after a good showing of one of the motoro hand feeding a couple of feeders, it would not eat any more the next day. Then it just went downhill fast. Within 2 days, it was dead.

Rule of thumb for me now, no more feeders unless I know who breeds them.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

That totally sucks. How long did you have it for? Was this one of the ray pups sold a little bit ago? You did all you could do to keep it alive.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ray is not that easy and all of the ray keeper have ray die on them at least once. That is how we learn things. I happened to 2 died on me. First one is like your too, all of a sudden dead and it was a trio before so I thought its abuse from other ray.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

sunshine_1965 said:


> That totally sucks. How long did you have it for? Was this one of the ray pups sold a little bit ago? You did all you could do to keep it alive.


Yes it is one of the rays recently sold on here I also have one of the hybrids but she's doing fine. I did everything i could for sure I even stayed home from work and watched him.


----------

